# Barney's first walk with a dog walker...



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

...and it didn't go well. We had met one of the owners of the dog walking company yesterday but today her husband turned up and Barney immediately didn't seem to like him. I had to coax Barney to go near to the dog walker who seemed fine to me (the company have been recommended to me) but he was in a hurry with his car parked up the road with dogs in it. He put his training lead on Barney and left quite quickly.

1 1/2 hours later he came back and said that Barney was a bit skittish (aren't all puppies?) and he would never let him off the lead as Barney wouldn't let him touch him. The company have suggested a woman dog walker who works for them, and who only walks smaller dogs and puppies, which I will try on Thursday. I know I should have done this months ago as Barney is quite dependent on me, but I am concerned that he might be just as excitable/scared without me there. Should I continue in the hopes that he will get used to walking with someone other than me? Or make do with another month or so of shorter walks due to my bad foot? 

I think it's important that Barney learns to be without me so I'd like to make it work, but not if he's distressed because I've left it too late.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How did Barney seem after? I know the company have been recommended but I would have been put off by the rush start to the relationship and that other dogs were left unattended in a car not in sight. Could the lady dog walker start by shorter one to one walks so she can gage Barney and he her, before he goes out for a full walk? I am sure Barney would cope on a month of shorter walks but I understand you worrying he is to dependant on you, I am afraid that ship sailed for us! Good luck and I hope next time will be a much better experience.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It maybe worth doing a bit more research on dog walkers around your way. There seems to be a few setting up in every area now and it would be perfect to find someone that has had previous experience with dogs but hasn't long set up a dog walking business - so that maybe they could take time to visit Barney at home (always arriving with top treats of course) and do really short walks to start....maybe its expecting too much but you never know


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you both. I was a bit perturbed by the speedy entrance and departure but guess I thought he's a dog, he'll be fine! He was very excitable when he got back and quite happy it seems. One to one shorter walks might have been a good idea... 

Yes, there are plenty of other dog walkers around and I have 2 recommendations that perhaps I'll try. Thank you both 😊


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Maybe go on a walk with the dog walker (with your puppy as part of the routine) so they get used to walking with the walker vs. a complete stranger?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I suggested that today and the walker thought it would make Barney worse...


edit: I've just cancelled the Thursday walk with this company. Have 2 others to meet instead.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh that is good its not worth having doubts. Good luck with the others.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been following the story of a doodle called Scout who went missing on his very first day out on a walk with a kennel owner in B.C. His owner flew home from her holiday in Hawaii, has camped out where he was last seen and has hired scent dogs plus a helicopter to look for him in the Canadian wilderness.  Lou please do not let any dog walker walk Barney off lead.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

fairlie said:


> do not let any dog walker walk Barney off lead.


I think that statement should go with any dog/walker, I can't see a walker chasing after various puppies. I wouldn't let my dog be walked off-leash from a walker.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh Fairlie that sounds horrendous 

Graeme, plenty of dog walkers take dogs out once or twice with a training lead and dont let them off till they are sure they will come back. I'm glad that this man didnt let him off the lead, and even more glad to have cancelled the second walk with someone else on their team. Some dog walkers have their own tags that they add to the collar in case a dog goes missing, which seems sensible. But i will ensure that I meet the next dog walker and walk with her for the first one or two walks and see how he is. otherwise he'll have to make do with shorter, 1/2 hour walks with me limping behind. I still think though that it's good for him to be less dependent on me - and vice versa


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Janey153 said:


> Graeme, plenty of dog walkers take dogs out once or twice with a training lead and dont let them off till they are sure they will come back.


My experiance with my brother's Cockapoo is if you are not family her recall is very unreliable (she might stop what she is doing and look at you before continuing on), yes more training is required but she does return for family members.

if you have a solid recall what you know others can use effectively, perhaps, but I'd never do it as if something happened a dog walker will have a lot of dogs in panic to manage and your fur baby may not be the top of his list (vs everyone's else's fur babies).


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I understand you Graeme.
Barney has walked with his brother and his mum, my friend Bundle, and he comes back. I do see plenty of cockapoos with dog walkers and all are fine, including Barney's brother Alfie who has walked with a few dog walkers with no problems. My concern is that I didn't do this from a younger age (his, not mine!)


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This is probably more ramblings than thoughts but - I work full time and my pair both go to my friends house during the day. They have both done this ever since I have had them. During that day they may go out for walks with various family members and the arrangement works well. Molly even went for walks for a while with a neighbour who was getting fit and borrowed a dog to walk with - again Molly was very happy to comply and got a nice extra walk.

However - the neighbour called for Molly one day when I was at the house - Molly refused to go. Likewise my friend (who she spends every working day with) tried to take Molly for a walk one day while I was there and again she refused.

I have never had a dog walker from my house but based on her behaviour at my friends - once she knew them she would go out happily with a dog walker if I was out, but not if I was in the house.

It does sound like you need someone to build a relationship with Barney and then try them coming to walk him when you are out.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks 2ndhandgal - makes sense to me. It does seem from experience that he doesn't want to go with anyone else when I'm in view, so I totally understand what you are saying.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I am a dog walker and I always invite any new clients along on a walk before committing. This gives me a chance to see how the dog gets along around other dogs and what kind of obedience the owner has with their dog. It also gives the owner a chance to meet the other dogs their dog will be walking with, how I interact with the dogs and most importantly the next time I go in to collect the dog they already have a sense of me and do not panic! Any company or person that rushes this initial meeting is not someone I would employ or trust with my dog. Go with your gut and I promise you when you find the right walker, you and your dog will be happy. Just trust yourself. The person you meet is the person you want to be walking your dog, there is no point meeting the boss if they aren't actually the one your dog will be with. This also goes for anyone having your keys, I don't think it's on for people to pass around keys to people you haven't met! I hear all sorts doing this job and unfortunately there are many many people out there that think it's an easy way to earn a living with minimum effort. A good walker will take the time to ensure everyone involved is happy.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

You sound like a sensible dog walker Karen. My gut instinct when on the first visit I was told it might be her or her husband that walked him was clearly right, but I told myself not to be silly - he's a dog and he'll be fine. Clearly I should listen to my gut instinct!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> You sound like a sensible dog walker Karen. My gut instinct when on the first visit I was told it might be her or her husband that walked him was clearly right, but I told myself not to be silly - he's a dog and he'll be fine. Clearly I should listen to my gut instinct!



Except Barney is more than just "a dog." Having reading your experiences on this site, it's clear the two of you have a special relationship and Barney is pretty special in his own right. I know my two love me most but there are people they have met along the way (caregivers at the doggie daycare, friends at the dog park) that they also love especially well. I think no matter what he will always want to be with you because you are HIS person. And heck, I'm sad being apart from my two. 

On that note - have you tied a doggie daycare? I know in my area a 30 minute walk is the same as a full day of daycare. 

P.S. Hope the healing is coming along too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Lexi & Beemer. I guess we all have a special relationship with our own dogs; I was thinking that our love for eachother and his dependence on me (and probably vice versa) is because he has only been with me all this time and I've never wanted/trusted that anyone else could look after him like I do and that's probably . So I wonder if this dependence is my 'fault' and somehow I had to (wo)man up and let him be walked by someone else and let him get used to that. I knew deep down this particular company's way of working wasn't right for me but ignored it. Fortunately he is perfectly fine and hasn't suffered in any way.

There is a doggy day care not too far away which I've considered but I've been told that they just have loads of puppies running around all day and some people I know don't think much of them. Though those same people recommended a different dog walker some time ago which I didn't like and so didn't follow up, so maybe I should try them out.

thank you


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just to add it is perfectly fine to have a dog that doesn't go off with walkers or to day care. If you are happy and he is happy why change? Some dogs just don't thrive is those situations, same as people, some are more sociable than others. If Barney is the kind of dog where these options are just not his thing he will just find them stressful and he won't enjoy it. You know your dog better than anyone, you know if he is a social butterfly or if he is a one man dog. Don't feel bad if he isn't social, that's cool!!! My Weller has become less social as he has grown up, he is fine here with my small group but he would find a large daycare stressful and he would get into trouble. He would go with a walker though. So it's just finding what Barney is ok with, no point forcing him and stressing him and yourself out.
Personally if I were you and Barney needed a walker I would try and find a recommendation of someone that is a one man band. He may be happier building a one to one relationship.
Look on the NAtional Association of Registered Pet Sitters website, it could help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Karen
I'm probably not the most sociable person, though I'd like to be more so, and Barney is sociable and happy to play with other dogs, but yes, I am his no. 1 and that is of course lovely. I suppose I feel that if I were ill or something then he might be forced to be with someone else, or if he had spend a night at the vets, of course he'd be unhappy.

I think too my recent fall and upcoming move (though goodness knows when that'll happen ) have forced me to consider some alternative care for him. My foot is improving so I can walk him for about 1/2 an hour at time which is better than nothing, but the move will require him to be looked after for 2 days - I do have some offers of help with people he knows but he isn't totally happy without me. I have the removers coming one day to pack up and put boxes on the van, and the second day to pick up the remaining boxes and move me into the new flat so it'd be impossible for him to be around at those times.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh and thanks for the NARPS contact, no one suitable nearby to me but a useful site ☺


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Try not to worry too much, most dogs find their first experience of anything new a bit stressful but most do settle. Try and find a nice home boarder and build a relationship slowly. I know a fantastic lady but unfortunately she is near me in heartfordshire so too far for you.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks again Karen. I've got 3 women lined up to see, 2 recommended and one very close by who I found online - ww.pacespooches.com


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've just realised that not only should I listen to my own instincts, but those of Barney's too. He's only cowered away from two people (men) in my house - one was a weird bloke who came to buy something via Gumtree (and his emails were so odd that I had to get a friend in to be with me in case of any trouble) and the other - yes, you've guessed it, the dog walker! I told the him that was the case when he bought Barney back and he said he was 'honoured'


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My Dad would never have anything to do with people who his dogs did not react well to.
Given the choice my dogs would always choose me to walk them - but actually they are fine to go with the few others I trust with them. But if I'm home I have to put them on the leads and shoo them out of the door and they walk off looking reproachfully over their shoulders - even if it is one of my sons or the OH walking them


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> I told the him that was the case when he bought Barney back and he said he was 'honoured'


Honoured to have a dog shy away from him? The guy must have some screws loose. I'd be mortified if a dog cowered from me. The only time it has happened that I can recall was when my sister's Bassett Chloe hid under the bed when first home from the puppy mill cage. Today a dog loving woman came for tea and Chloe climbed in her lap and started to playfully mouth her hands with a big grin on her face. Now *that* woman should feel exceptionally honoured. 

Here is a question for Marzi and Maureen. Would Dot, Kiki, Lexi or Beemer leave happily with a dog walker without any of the rest of you? That might be closer to what Barney is experiencing. Obviously the answer here is that Lou needs a second puppy!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

No! No second dog, not in the smaller flat i'm moving too (hopefully!) at least not just yet! The odd thing is (or maybe not so odd) yesterday I had a handyman here to do some work and then 2 men came to deliver and assemble a bed; Barney was perfectly happy to go and play with them. He's a bright boy, that Barney!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Are there any dog walkers in your area that do solo walks? We don't use a walker, but I know one of our neighbours uses one that does solo walks. He goes and picks their dog up at their house, does a solo one hour walk at the park and spends the time really bonding with the dog. After the walk, he writes a little progress report on how the walk went and leaves it there for the owners to read when they get home.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That's a great question fairlie. What I've been told is that they really have their preferences at daycare. I very much pay attention to their reactions. They are much better gauges of people than I am. I also pay attention to things like do they try to pull away from the person taking their leash and if they want to go back. For example, they love our Vet and every time we go, they pull my arms almost out of their sockets and stay by the door so they can go in to the back with the techs. At their first daycare Beemer would always try to stay with me. Lexi wasn't a fan either. One day I went in the lobby early and watched the camera of them. What I saw was these dogs bullying the smaller weaker ones and then trapping my two in a corner. That was after a couple of days. I picked them up early and never went back. I still had $200 worth of days that I hadn't used but I didn't care. The trouble with daycare a is there is a high turnover out here but the one we are at now seems to attract folks who really love my guys and who my guys love back. I think you will know if it's right. Trust your gut and trust Barney too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

bearthecockapoo said:


> Are there any dog walkers in your area that do solo walks? We don't use a walker, but I know one of our neighbours uses one that does solo walks. He goes and picks their dog up at their house, does a solo one hour walk at the park and spends the time really bonding with the dog. After the walk, he writes a little progress report on how the walk went and leaves it there for the owners to read when they get home.


Yes, I did have a walker for a previous very unsociable dog that had to be walked on his own, and she'd leave me a report too which was very sweet. I think she's got bigger and busier now so probably wouldn't do it but that's worth considering thank you!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney loves the vet too LexiandBeemer, mostly because he gets nice treats!
I have heard of problems at day care similar to your experience. Not nice; glad you never went back.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thought I'd let you know that I am pleased to announce that Barney has a wonderful new dog walker/day carer. She has walked him twice and had him back at her house for 2 mornings. As I am FINALLY moving on Thursday she will walk and have him for the morning today and tomorrow and then all day Wednesday and Thursday and return him to our new home!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent - and good luck in your new home


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

So pleased to hear things are finally coming together, hope the move goes smoothly. Not sure it was you I saw yesterday sitting outside a coffee shop,but you never had barney with you and if it wasn't you there's an absolute double of you  X X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fantastic, just show's it always pays to go with your instincts, glad it has worked out so well. I guess it really is time i sorted out someone to look after Dudley occasionally, its so rare that we need him looked after and on the odd occasion we do we ask the in-laws, they live about a 50 min drive away so its not mega convenient and there could be a time when it wouldn't work out.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> So pleased to hear things are finally coming together, hope the move goes smoothly. Not sure it was you I saw yesterday sitting outside a coffee shop,but you never had barney with you and if it wasn't you there's an absolute double of you  X X


Don't think it was me, where was it?

And thank you  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

It was yesterday afternoon just down the road from Lucy's . I know they say we all have a double somewhere in the world but not normally In such a small area,she even wore glasses like yours, the funny thing she had a glass or red! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Outside the Mad Hatter around lunch time? With a red wine? Surely not!
I'd avoided mothers day lunch (for various reasons!) and opted for mothers day tea with Lucille and co. later on but it's possible I had a suitable lunch in the cold sunshine earlier on  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

And why didn't you come join me?! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry Lou, I was with the hubby Lucy Molly and Sid . I was over the road and wasn't sure if it was you. Also the hubby was steaming off ahead!
like I said wasn't quiet sure if it was you and would have felt an idiot had I come running over, a bit like when you wave at someone and then seconds later realise it's not who you thought it was  X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

In cases like that, you just keep on running to some imaginary person further up the road! Did you not read that post about what it is to be British?! xx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> In cases like that, you just keep on running to some imaginary person further up the road! Did you not read that post about what it is to be British?! xx


Yeah I did but I usually carry on waving but look past the first person I waved at and pretend I'm waving at another,which isn't always helpful especially if theirs no one around then you just look a total nerd!  xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Happy new home Lou! :twothumbs::whoo::congrats:
Wishing you well for Thursday, I hope Barney settles ok in the new home, as long as his bed smells the same and he has you I'm sure he will be fine xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you! It's been a long time coming and yes, wee Barney will be fine as long as he can still plonk his toys on my chest... 😊 xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Note the packing behind me!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes Lou and the trainer you was wearing on Sunday!  X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

haha! You caught me! Like a detective  Trainers advised for my poorly foot - haven't worn them in years! xx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I think maybe that's why I thought it wasn't you, I couldn't see you as the trainer kind of lady. You're far too trendy for trainers  xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ha, yes, very trendy! And the trainers make my foot feel worse! Xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

We've moved, I'm so tired I can barely speak, and Barney has been an absolute dream pup. ❤


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Glad you've finally moved,hope it all went well and you're settling in. It looks as though barney hasn't been affected, I guess hes got you and his toys so he's one contented and happy boy! 
Must have that catch up soon now we seem to be getting a little better weather, when I say better at least the Suns made an appearance and it's been a little less wet!  x x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Barney The Dream Pup  There was a time when that combination of words seemed very unlikely 
Be happy in your New Home.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, you're right there Marzi! He's a delight and coming up to his first birthday too! 🐶

Yes, Nicki I shall come to our usual spot for walkies and a laugh very soon ☺xx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

So glad barney has turned out to be your dream pup, Sid is probably everyone's worst nightmare!  xx


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Barney has such soulful eyes. Glad to hear your move was successful.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad your move has gone well and Barney has turned into such a good boy


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Michele said:


> Barney has such soulful eyes. Glad to hear your move was successful.


I know, he looks so sad! I'm sure he's not but has always looked depressed! 😯


----------

